# Deep drop weight molds



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone know of a place to get a good mold for deep drop weights. Like the deep drop sticks. I want to make 3 and 5 pound weights. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

The drop sticks are flat on the bottom. I found cod ones that are round on the bottom. Should that matter dropping deep.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

use toilet paper rolls. Put them in a pot, upright, and fill around them with sand, to hold them up.

If I recall, they are about 3 pounds each. 

You can cut paper towel rolls down to fit you needs, too.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Do a search on here. There is a thread about using the card board rolls from paper towels and toilet paper for making weights.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

JWT used some 1" PVC filled with cement...about 15" long. He gave me one and it down quick. I think the length keeps it from hanging up on bottom too. I used it for while and still have it. I had a customer leave a weight he made on the boat last summer. He used copper tubing filled with lead. That gave me the idea of using aluminum tubing and doing the same thing. I melted some wheel weights and poof! Nice n heavy and compact.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I went out and took a pic real quick. The ones with the 3-way (2" long)are for AJ rigs and the longer ones (3"+ didn't really measure) for deep dropping.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I used a tail pipe cutter to cut the 1" ID pipe and set the tubing on a steel table. The lead cools fast enough it doesn't leak out around the bottom. I used some plain copper wire for the loop...I got everything for free so the price was right and it looks like they should work just fine.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We use to use lawn chair tubing. Cut the right length and pour in the lead. Maybe pinch one end shut, so it won't leak out. I found a couple of iron window weights yesterday with a 6 stamped in them. I've mostly used these before, wrapped in duct tape so they go down slick with less drag, and don't get rust in the boat.


----------



## solaction (Aug 31, 2004)

Look on ebay I've bought 3-8lb cannon ball molds there haven't seen any large stick molds tho.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Deep drop Grouper and Tilefish weight up to 3-5 lbs I think are better in canon balls if your looking for sword weights like 7-12 lbs I would recomend stick weights.... The canon balls are going to be a faster smoother drop at that size... IMO... Capt. Ahab


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

take a piece of angle iron

weld a flat bar across the ends so it will stand with the open vee facing up like a trough

you can cut a slit in the end for the tie wire to slide thru

pour full of lead

finished long bar will be 3 sided, w a tie on the end and will not roll on the deck



old limbliner trick


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's what we did. Had a whole mess of these nitrous bottle caps so filled em with concrete and put a loop out the top


----------



## bigFish46 (Feb 24, 2009)

*weight molds*

We use beer cans and redbull cans they work fine. Beer can is 9lb, redbull is 6lb.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

soup or vegetable can


----------

